# Molly the Molly



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to have 45 mollies now i only have 23 what could have happened?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

45? may i ask what size tank this is? does it have a hood? or bigger fish?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 155 gallon


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

any tankmates?


----------



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

wow that is amazing you have so many but you might have some fishes which are incompatible with your mollies and they might have killed your fishes.


----------



## timbo83 (Apr 6, 2009)

what are your tank mates


----------

